# Bolink Challenger??



## chadlow21 (Nov 4, 2007)

Hello everyone, I recently came across a mint condition never ran Bolink Challenger at an estate sale. The car is opened in the original box with all the paperwork, brand new painted body and batteries, it says that it is the rtr version but it is missing the radio. I was wanting to know if anyone knew anything about this car, the only thing I could find on the net is a rc car museum web site and it is all in a different language. Any help would be great.

Thanks, Chad


----------



## chadlow21 (Nov 4, 2007)

pics of the car about to go on ebay


----------

